

Netflix Redux: Is It Ever OK to Fire Your Customers? - tatianajosephy
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2011/10/10/netflix-redux-is-it-ever-ok-to-fire-your-customers/

======
obvio171
tl;dr: They totally blew it by announcing the changes (and the backing out of
the changes) through a measly blog post. They should've called the press,
taken questions, given it their spin. Firing the low-end of the customers
probably makes sense in their case though (no future for cost-conscious
technology laggards in their business).

